# Publicly available Soviet Union Tank Manuals and drawings Thread - T-34, IS, T-54, T-62, T-64, T-72, and T-80 tanks including Tank chasis and guns



## m13katyusa2020 (May 30, 2022)

In this thread I would post the public available soviet tank manuals,
The thread will include: Soviet T-34, IS, T-54, T-62, T-64, T-72, and T-80 tank public-available manuals, adding English compatible retired Chieftain and retired Challenger 1 tank 1980s unclassified manuals for reference, adding Soviet early BMP1 public manuals, plus Support equipment-- public 1960s D20 Artillery and early version of 2S3 manuals including public range tables, public 1970s 2S1 and D30 manuals, and 1960s ZSU23 anti-aircraft gun public manuals
Public Soviet Armour addon manuals are in this folder:





PUBLICsOVIETARMOUR_MANUALS_ADDON - Shared with pCloud


Keep all your files safe, access them on any device you own and share with just the right people. Create a free pCloud account!




u.pcloud.link




alternate link:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com




or here:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com





another alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





Firstly, Soviet Tank T-34-76 and T-34-85 manuals, including 57mm gun manual.
T-34-76:





WW2 Mics. Vehicles


Just found this thread. Wow Micdrow, just wow. Thank you sir. Great for dioramas and dare I say it....my first armored vehicle. Geo



ww2aircraft.net






https://ww2aircraft.net/forum/attachments/armor-manuals-57-mm-pdf.671474/




https://ww2aircraft.net/forum/attachments/t-34-tank-manual-76-2mm-gun-pdf.671475/




https://ww2aircraft.net/forum/attachments/t-34-tank-manual-1944_printed-pdf.671476/


T-34-85:





WW2 Mics. Vehicles


Just found this thread. Wow Micdrow, just wow. Thank you sir. Great for dioramas and dare I say it....my first armored vehicle. Geo



ww2aircraft.net






https://ww2aircraft.net/forum/attachments/armor-manual-t-34-85-to-printed-pdf.671477/




https://ww2aircraft.net/forum/attachments/su-122-rukovodstvo-po-materialnoj-chasti_printed-pdf.671478/



SU122 etc. addon manuals in this folder:





PUBLIC34MANUALS - Shared with pCloud


Keep all your files safe, access them on any device you own and share with just the right people. Create a free pCloud account!




u.pcloud.link





alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





There're 2 files:





Su122manual.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









57mmzis2.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link





alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## m13katyusa2020 (May 30, 2022)

Secondly, WWII IS Stalin tanks 6 manuals(IS-1 service and repair public manual in detail, IS-3 and IS-4 manuals for reference)(IS-1 uses T-34-85 turrent, added T-34 and IS-1 chassis drawing):

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## m13katyusa2020 (May 30, 2022)

Thirdly, publicly-available 5 T-55/T-54 tank manuals, including Soviet AT-10 antitank missle manuals.(Added a M47 tank unclassified manual for reference).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## m13katyusa2020 (May 30, 2022)

Soviet Union 1960s T-62 publicly available manual, including 115mm main gun manual, and unclassified u.s. army written T-62's operator's manual, as well as Soviet T-62 repair manual.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## m13katyusa2020 (May 30, 2022)

Some Soviet T64 manuals addon in this folder:





PUBLICsOVIETARMOUR_MANUALS_ADDON - Shared with pCloud


Keep all your files safe, access them on any device you own and share with just the right people. Create a free pCloud account!




u.pcloud.link




alternate link:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com




or here:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com





another alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





Addon manuals include:
Public125mm2A46 4 manuals:





125-mmtankguns2A46and2A46-1.TOandInstructionmanual.2A46.TO2.Albumofdrawings.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









125mmtankguns2A26D81and2A26M2.Technicaldescriptioninstructionmanualandalbumofdrawings.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









125mmtankguns2A46.Technicaldescriptioninstructionmanual.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









125mm-Shot-3VBM13-CAPTURED.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link





alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





Public T64 manual addon:





TankT64.Object434.Technicaldescriptionandoperatinginstructions-CAPTURED.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link





alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





Soviet Union 1960s T-64 tank 9 public technical analysis and manuals, including T-64's ammunition manual, as well as T-64A repair manual and T-64B repair manuals are here:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## m13katyusa2020 (May 30, 2022)

Some Soviet T72 manuals addon in this folder:





PUBLICsOVIETARMOUR_MANUALS_ADDON - Shared with pCloud


Keep all your files safe, access them on any device you own and share with just the right people. Create a free pCloud account!




u.pcloud.link




alternate link:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com




or here:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com





another alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





Addon manuals include:
Public125mm2A46 4 manuals:





125-mmtankguns2A46and2A46-1.TOandInstructionmanual.2A46.TO2.Albumofdrawings.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









125mmtankguns2A26D81and2A26M2.Technicaldescriptioninstructionmanualandalbumofdrawings.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









125mmtankguns2A46.Technicaldescriptioninstructionmanual.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









125mm-Shot-3VBM13-CAPTURED.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link





alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





Public T72 3 manuals addon:





DevicetankT72B.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TankT72B.Usermanual.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









T72-USER-MANUAL.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link





alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





Public T72S simplified export version illustrated parts catalogue 1970s (IPC):





TankT72S.Catalogofpartsandassemblyunits.book1.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TankT72S.Catalogofpartsandassemblyunits.book2.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link





alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





There're basic Soviet Union 1970s 12 T-72 Tank unclassified manuals, including T-72A drive and repair manuals and T-72B public drawings and schemes manuals:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## m13katyusa2020 (May 30, 2022)

Addon: Public T80 manual addon: a more complete T80 driver's manual:





TankT80BTechnicaldescriptionandinstructionmanual-CAPTURED.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link





alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





There's only T-80 1980s incomplete drive manual publicly available in the attachments, adding English compatible retired Chieftain and retired Challenger 1 tank 1980s 6 unclassified manuals for reference ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## m13katyusa2020 (May 30, 2022)

For unclassified Anti-tank missles manuals, refer to: Defensive Missile Public Historical Manuals Index Thread:





Defensive Missile Public Historical Manuals Index Thread


Air Defensive Missle Historical publicly free manuals: MIM-3 and MIM-14 Nike long range anti-aircraft missle goverment public release manuals including ipc...



ww2aircraft.net




For Anti-aircraft gun manuals, refer to: Anti-Aircraft Guns Manuals Index Thread:




__





Anti-Aircraft Guns Manuals Index Thread


Anti-aircraft gun government-release publicly free manuals: WWII 20-mm Oerlikon Gun maintenance manual IPC range table and drawing including ammunition and mounts...



ww2aircraft.net




For main gun synchonize system in marching, refer to:WWII Automatically Aimed 127mm Anti-aircraft gun manuals with WWII era fire control computers controllled turrent:





WWII Automatically Aimed 127mm Anti-aircraft gun manuals with WWII era fire control computers controlled turrent


WWII Automatically Aimed 127mm Anti-aircraft turrent manuals, range:18km, with proximity fuze, which could fire steadily on the wavey ocean. The system is also the father of modern tank's fire control system. These manuals are shared for non-profitable right freely. OP805 in pdf file. Please...



ww2aircraft.net







Autofrettage is used to build tank barrel tubes, there're public 1950s autofrettage reports in this folder:





autofrettage - Shared with pCloud


Keep all your files safe, access them on any device you own and share with just the right people. Create a free pCloud account!




u.pcloud.link




alternate link:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com




or here:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com





another alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





There're 22 public autofrettage public tech reports:





ThEDESIGNOFPRESSUREVESSELSFORVERYHIGHPRESSUREOPERATIONAD0690183.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









THEAUTOFRETTAGEPRINCIPLEASAPPLIEDTOHIGHSTRENGTHLIGHTWEIGHTGUNTUBESDTIC_AD0676550.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









ColdWorkingofCannonAutofrettage.Part1.DesignData15-61-GX-OCADA953857.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









Autofrettage--StressDistributionUnderLoadandRetainedStressesafterDepressurizationDTIC_ADA256418.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









ExplosiveAutofrettageofCannonBarrelsDTIC_AD0718867.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









AnalysisoftheSwageAutofrettageProcessDTIC_ADA251274.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









ARE-AUTOFRETTAGEPROCEDUREFORMITIGATIONADA597927.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









ASimpleAnalysisoftheSwageAutofrettageProcessDTIC_ADA197666.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









ComparisonofAutofrettageCalculationMethodsDTIC_ADA387191.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









ComputerModelingAutofrettageProcessofaThick-WalledCylinder.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









ADesignMethodforAutofrettagedThick-WalledCylinderswithOutsideDiameterDiscontinuitiesDTIC_ADA166881.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









EP0773421A2.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









EP1384534B1.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









FINITEELEMENTANALYSISOFAUTOFRETTAGE.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









HIGHPRESSURECHAMBERDESIGNDTIC_AD0661225.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









RESIDUALSTRESSESINSWAGE-AUTOFRETTAGEDADA122952.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









ResidualStressFieldCreatedbytheAutofrettageProcess-PerryJoseph.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









StrainBehaviorofPressurizedCrackedThickWalledCylindersDTIC_ADA090004.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









STRESSANALYSISOFTHICK-WALLEDCYLINDERSADA086110.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









THERMALRELAXATIONINAUTOFRETTAGEDCYIUNDERSADA113210.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









US6810615.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









US7818986.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link





alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





SABOTs are used as tank's ammunition, public SABOT manual here:





EngineeringDesignHandbook.SABOTTechnologyEngineering.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link




alternate link:








EngineeringDesignHandbook.SABOTTechnologyEngineering


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com





alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





Public WWII US tank Div manual:





FM17-36-tank-div.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link




alternate link:








FM17-36-tank-div


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com





another alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





Public WWII Soviet steel for tanks material manuals:





BCKG198205000.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









BCKG198206008.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link





alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





There're 3 public free books of Soviet Union on the basis of tanks in the cold war era:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## m13katyusa2020 (Jun 22, 2022)

2S9 uses 120mm gun 2A51.
Public 3 2A51 manuals here:





120-mmartillerygun2A51technicaldescriptionandoperatinginstructions.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









MOUSSR.120mmgun2A51.Technicaldescriptionandoperatinginstructions.Albumofdrawings.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









2A51-AMMUNITION-MANUAL.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link





alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





Soviet 1960s 2S9 Light Self-propelled gun 3 manuals:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 22, 2022)

WOW!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## bravenest0 (Nov 26, 2022)

Thanks, I am building a cardboard tank and the T-62 will be used as the manual.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Nov 26, 2022)

Three things distract me, aircraft, armor vehicles, and you know the third. 😎


----------



## m13katyusa2020 (Nov 29, 2022)

2S1 was the first Soviet amphibious self-propelled gun, using a 122mm-main gun developed from D30 howitzer.
Public 2S1 manuals in this folder:





2s1farexplengineeringmachine - Shared with pCloud


Keep all your files safe, access them on any device you own and share with just the right people. Create a free pCloud account!




u.pcloud.link




alternate link:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com




or here:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com





another alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





public 2S1 2 general manuals:





2S1.122mmself-propelledhowitzer.Technicaldescription.2S1.00.001.TO.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









2S1.122MM-2S1-ALBUM.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link





alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





2S1 uses 2A31 developed from D30 gun, public D30 and 2A31 7 manuals here:





122mmd30howitzer2A31.DatasheetandInstructionManual.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









122mmD302A18.Handtohandcombatoperationofartilleryfireunits.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









122MM-D30-MANUAL.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









122MM-D302A18-OPERATION.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









122mm-D30-2A18-ALBUM1.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









122MM-3A1D-PROJILE.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









122mm-D30-2A18-range-table.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link





alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





Similar 122-mm gun M1938 that Soviet wanted to be replaced by D30 6 public manuals:





122mmhowitzermodel1938.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









122mmhowitzermodel1938RM.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









122mmhowitzermodel1938ServiceManualEdition2.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









122mmhowitzermodel1938ServiceManualEdition1953.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









122mmhowitzermodel1938ServiceManualEditionEdition2.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









122mmhowitzermodel1938RANGE-TABLE.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link





alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## m13katyusa2020 (Nov 30, 2022)

2S3 was the first Soviet Post-WWII 152mm self-propelled gun in large quantities of service. It was based on D20 gun developed in 1950s.





2S3Akatsiya-Wikipedia.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link




Public 2S3 manuals are in this folder:





public2S3manuals - Shared with pCloud


Keep all your files safe, access them on any device you own and share with just the right people. Create a free pCloud account!




u.pcloud.link




alternate link:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com




or here:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com





another alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





Public 2S3 7 basic chassis manuals:





Item2S3M.Atechnicaldescriptionforthecalculation.Book1.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









Item2S3M.Technicaldescriptionandinstructionmanual2S3MTO4.Book4.Basicchassis.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









Item2S3M.Technicaldescriptionandinstructionmanual2S3MTO4.Book4.Basicchassis.Albumofdrawings.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









Item2S3M.Technicaldescriptionandinstructionmanual2S3MTOZ.Book3.System2E24.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









Item2S3M.Technicaldescriptionandinstructionmanual.Book2.Parts1and2.152mmhowitzer2A33.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









Item2S3M.Technicaldescriptionandinstructionmanual.Book2.Part3.152mmhowitzer2A33.Ammunition.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









Item2S3M.TOandIE.Book2.Parts1and2.152-mmhowitzer2A33.AlbumofDrawingsEdition2.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link





alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





D20 general characteristics are in Wikipedia:





152mmtowedgun-howitzerM1955D20-Wikipedia.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link




Public 3 D20 manuals:





D20-TECH-DISC.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









D20-RANGE-TABLE.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









D20-RANGE-TABLE-2.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link





alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





Public WWII and post-WWII publicly-released 12 field manuals and tech manuals on guns:





FM-4-10CoastArtilleryFieldManualSeacoastArtilleryGunnery-CAPTURED.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









FM-4-15CoastArtilleryFieldManualSeacoastArtilleryFireControlandPositionFinding-CAPTURED.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









FM-4-25CoastArtilleryFieldManualSeacostArtillerySeviceofthePiece155-mmGun-CAPTURED.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









FM6-20-2-1962-captured.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









FM-6-30-CAPTURED.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









FM-6-40-CAPTURED.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









FM-6-50-1996-CAPTURED.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









FM-6-141-1-1975-CAPTURED.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM-6-220.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM-9-850-1942.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









tm-9-1900-ammunition-general-1942.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM-9-1240-375-34-and-P.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link





alternate link:





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





Public ammunition manuals here:





81MM-CONTROLLED-EXPL-MATERIAL - Shared with pCloud


Keep all your files safe, access them on any device you own and share with just the right people. Create a free pCloud account!




u.pcloud.link




alternate link:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com




or here:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com




another alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





There're general ammunition manuals:





OP4Ammunition1943.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









Treatise_on_Ammunition.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM-43-0001-28-CAPTURED.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM-9-1385-51AmmunitionConventionalforExplosiveOrdnanceDisposal-CAPTURED.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM-9-1300-205-captured.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM-9-1300-251-34-AND-PAmmoforProjoWeapons-CAPTURED.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM-9-1300-251-20-AND-P-ArtilleryAmmunitionforGunsHowitzersMortarsRecoillessRiflesand40mmGrenadeLaunchers-CAPTURED.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link





alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





Medium range gun should use a comprehensive set of fire control equipment.
Public WWII fire control equip manuals here in these folders:





FAR-EXPL-ENGINEERING-CONTROL - Shared with pCloud


Keep all your files safe, access them on any device you own and share with just the right people. Create a free pCloud account!




u.pcloud.link









publicfirecontrolmanual - Shared with pCloud


Keep all your files safe, access them on any device you own and share with just the right people. Create a free pCloud account!




u.pcloud.link




alternate links:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com












MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com




or here two folders:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com












MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com





another alternate links with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com









百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





Public Fire-control 31 theory manuals:





ShipsChemicalSmokeMunitions.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









PrinciplesofGuidedMissilesandNuclearWeapons.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









FIRECONTROLFUNDAMENTALS.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









InstructionsForAssemblingAndDisassemblingGunBarrelsAndHousingsBayonetJointType.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









Fire_Control_Technician_1_C.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









Fire_Control_Technician_2.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









Fire_Control_Technician_3.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









aerographermate.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









aerographer1.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









aerographer2.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









aerographer3.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









aerographer4.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









aerographer5.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









opticalman-navedtra-10215.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









ClearingofLiveAmmunitionfromGuns.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









br-224-45-the-gunnery-pocket-book-1945.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









br932.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









lookout.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









MethodsofDryingandChargingOpticalInstruments.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









OP4Ammunition1943.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









OP1664USExplosiveOrdnance.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









OP1700_V1.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









OP1700_V2.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









OP1700_V3.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









OP-3000WeaponsSystemsFundamentalsVolume1.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









OP-3000WeaponsSystemsFundamentalsVolume2.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









OP-3000WeaponsSystemsFundamentalsVolume3.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









operationsspecialist1-captured.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









opticalman-navedtra-10215.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









quartermaster.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









od3000-lubrication-ordnance.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









VTFuzesForProjectilesandSpin-StabilizedRockets-OP1480.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link





alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





public fire control 17 instrument manuals:





op658-FCRADAR.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









24InchSearchlight.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









ArmaGyrocompassMark7.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









B.R.901_43,HandbookofTheAdmiraltyFireControlClock.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









B.R.1534,HandbookonMinorFireControlInstruments.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









B.R.1634-8,HandbookOnTheUseOfRadarForGunneryPurposesVisual_RadarTargetIndication.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









boresight-op483.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









br257-4-INCH.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









brown-gyro-type-b.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









DescriptionofandSpecificationsfortheManufactureofRangeKeepersMarkIIUSN.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









DummyLogSpeedTransmitterandDummyLogDistanceTransmitter.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









GyrocompassMark14-17-1400d.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









RANGEFINDERSMARKS5858MOD.I65AND65MOD.I.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









SurfacePyrotechnicsandProjectorsO.P.1177.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









tbt-mk8-op1189.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









tbt.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









telescope-mark-90-91-op1398.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link





alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





public optical/field fire-control 31 equip manuals:





M23-FAR-EXPL-ENGINEERING-CONTROL - Shared with pCloud


Keep all your files safe, access them on any device you own and share with just the right people. Create a free pCloud account!




u.pcloud.link









PAQ1 - Shared with pCloud


Keep all your files safe, access them on any device you own and share with just the right people. Create a free pCloud account!




u.pcloud.link









VVG1 - Shared with pCloud


Keep all your files safe, access them on any device you own and share with just the right people. Create a free pCloud account!




u.pcloud.link









EngineeringDesignHandbook-firecontrol1-general-captured.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM-9-254-FIRECONTROL-CAPTURED.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM-9-1200-215-34-and-P.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM-9-1220-220-34-captured.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM-9-1260-477-34-CAPTURED.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM-9-4931-710-14-and-P.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM-9-6650-235-13-and-P-M3-CAPTURED.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM_9-1525_1941-site-angle-equip.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM_9-1527_1943-quandrant.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM_9-1557_1941-elevation-quadrant.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM_9-1569_1942-plotting-board.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM_9-1570_1942-plottingboard.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM_9-1590_1941-fuze-setter.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM_9-1595_1941-prismatic-compass.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM_9-1596_1942-compass.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM_9-1610-flank-spotting.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM_9-1622-height-finder.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM_9-1624-height-finder.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM_9-1635-fuze-setter.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM_9-1641-fuze-setter.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM_9-1651_DATA_TRANSMISSION_SYSTEM_M3.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM_9-1653_DATA_TRANSMISSION_SYSTEM_M6.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM_9-1656-DATA_transmission-system.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM_9-1659_M5_AND_M6_DIRECTORS.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM_9-1660_1940_M2_SOUND_LOCATOR.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM_9-1661_SOUND_LOCATOR_M1A1_ETC._1941.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM_9-1662-binaural_training.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM_9-1678-40mm-remote-controller.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link





alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## m13katyusa2020 (Nov 30, 2022)

M46 is a good choice to support tanks fighting many miles away.
M46 is a long-range 130mm gun with long tube and a range up to 23km, which is very strong in 1950s, when they're used to defeat the enemy's artillery.
Some media said its tube life were only 800 times, which is much shorter than D20 and 2S3.
Furthermore, M46 is more expensive than D20 because of its much longer tube.
Public M46 manuals in this folder:





publicM46manuals - Shared with pCloud


Keep all your files safe, access them on any device you own and share with just the right people. Create a free pCloud account!




u.pcloud.link




alternate link:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com




or here:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com





another alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





There're mainly 3 manuals:





130MMM46TECHDISC.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









130MMM46TECHDISC-2.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









130MMM46RANGETABLE.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link





alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com


----------



## m13katyusa2020 (Nov 30, 2022)

ZSU23 in 1960s are used to protect tanks from being destroyed in close-air-support(CAS).
Public ZSU23 manuals are in this folder:





zsu23-public-manuals - Shared with pCloud


Keep all your files safe, access them on any device you own and share with just the right people. Create a free pCloud account!




u.pcloud.link




alternate link:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com




or here:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com





alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





There're mainly 9 public zsu23 manuals:





AlbumofdrawingsanddiagramsZSU-23-4M.Part1.AZP-23M.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









Anti-aircraftartillerybatteryplatooninstallationZSU-23-4.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









Anti-aircraftartillerybatteryplatooninstallationZSU-23-4book2.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









DesignandoperationofZSU-23-4MRPK-2M.Radardevice1RL33M3.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









ManualforstudyingtherulesoffiringabatteryplatooninstallationZSU-23-4.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









ZSU-23-4M-TECH-DISCRIPTION.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









ZSU-23-4M.TrackedvehicleGM-575.TechnicaldescriptionandinstructionmanualOI-575-02.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









ZSU-23-4M.TrackedvehicleGM-575.Technicaldescriptionandoperatinginstructions.Albumofdrawings.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









ZSU-23-4V1_English.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link





alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





The anti-aircraft artillery is a complex work.
There're WWII anti-aircraft artillery manuals in this folder:





public-MATERIAL - Shared with pCloud


Keep all your files safe, access them on any device you own and share with just the right people. Create a free pCloud account!




u.pcloud.link




alternate link:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com




or here:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com





another alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





There're 4 mainly WWII anti-aircraft field manuals:





Fm-4-110-ANTIAIRCRAFT-ARLLIRY.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









FM-4-111-ANTIAIRCRAFT-SEARCH-GROUP.PDF - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









FM-4-112-ANTIAIRCRAFT-POSITION-FINDING.PDF - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









FM-4-115-ANTIAIRCRAFT-SEARCH-OPERATION.PDF - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link





alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com


----------



## m13katyusa2020 (Nov 30, 2022)

BMPs are used to assist tanks to carry soldiers on them.
Public BMP1 and related system manuals are in this folder:





publicbmpmanuals - Shared with pCloud


Keep all your files safe, access them on any device you own and share with just the right people. Create a free pCloud account!




u.pcloud.link




alternate link:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com




or here:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com





another alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





2A28 is the main gun of BMP1. The gun was developed from SPG9.
There're 4 main manuals:





73MM-2A28-TECH-DISC.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









73MM-2A28-SMOOTH.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









73MM-2A28-MEDIUM-REPAIR-MANUAL.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









73MM-2A28-MEMO.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link





alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





Public APC manual:





FM-7-7-85APC.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link





There're mainly 7 BMP1 public manuals including illustrated parts catalogue:





InfantryfightingvehicleBMP1.Datasheet.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









InfantryfightingvehicleBMP1.DatasheetandInstructionManual.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









InfantryfightingvehicleBMP1.MaintenanceandContentReviewManual.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









CatalogofunitsandpartsofinfantryfightingvehicleBMP1.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









BTR60PBBMP1.Combatvehiclesofmotorizedrifleunits.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









BMP1TroopRepairManual.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









BMP1Techdiscription.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link





alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





There're mainly 4 BMP2 public manuals:





InfantryfightingvehicleBMP2.Memotothecrewonoperation.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









InfantryfightingvehicleBMP2.DataSheetandInstructionManualPart1.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









InfantryfightingvehicleBMP2.DataSheetandInstructionManualPart2.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









BMP2.MaintenanceandContentReviewGuide.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link





another alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

